# Voodoo themes



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I think I might have a shrunken head or two that survived me losing most my headhunter/voodoo/witchdoctor themed items. I'll go check. If it lives, you're welcome to it. 

(pic if it survived)


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Super simple things I WANTED to do but never got to:

From The Serpent and the Rainbow. You can look up veve designs online to draw. 


















If you have a tree, this was a lot of fun.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't know if this will help or not without a picture but I plan to take my cauldron stirring witch and redress her in a white caftan, wrap her hair up in a scarf, and accessorize her with some "bone" jewelry. I think it will work. We'll see.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Watch Live and Let Die


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

I bought an alligator jaw bone knife as an athame. Not sure how well tied in you want the two subjects....my guess is overlapping like a bayou witch. It was impossible for me to find an okay price and quantity of faux chicken's feet. 
Since the holiday (Fete Ghede) on the first and second of November is more fine tuned for the Ghede (death loa and underlings), check out their veves. Papa Legba is always required to contact any loa, so he's a good one, that isn't Ghede, to incorporate. Otherwise, I'd get a bottle of rum (or find one and fill it with colored water), some cigars (do they make fake ones anymore?), and a top hat. Those death loa will be in heaven.


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

I once found a small scarecrow, the kind that sits in a flower pot, at the dollar store. I removed the sitting stick and painted it black and attached it to my voodoo priestess's belt. It added nice depth and texture to the costume.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Check out The Halloween Lady's party album from last year. INCREDIBLE inspiration in there. Fantastic details.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love Live and Let Die and hubby is a huge Bond fan. We might just have a home date night with a Bond movie. Do you think he will figure out that I have an ulterior motive??? lol Thanks scatterbrains---wonerful idea. I also want hubby to be a voodoo character. He wants to be a Medieval knight. What the heck???? He know I am doing a lot of witches (as usual) and wizards and wants to be a knight. He told me that he can be saving witches from being burned. ????? What part of this doesn't fit my theme does he not get??? He is not a Halloween person. Love him, but please....

Thanks UnOrthodOx. That head is awesome. On the pictures below I love a lot of it. I could never get by with the drawing in the dirt. This is the Bible Belt and I would be ran out of the neighborhood---especially since there is a pastor who lives a few doors away. I know that some will be offended by the small amout of stuff I do. Sheesh, I have already had comments on FB about Ouijas and me needing to leave Conjurers and that stuff alone. lol

I love the tree idea and that should be easy to do. I will place this scene under or near one of the trees. 

MAdam Leota, I have a new stirring witch that is already dressed as a hag, but I do have many cauldrons and will use your idea for one of the witches or sorcerers around one.

Kyriotes, thanks for the info. I will be reading up on all of this. Thanks for the info. I do have two top hats---one that I am going to decorate and another that is really cool with metal trim around it and curly hair almost looking like dred locks. So I do need to brush up on info---which I know next to nil about. What I do know is from movies.

Gray Lady, that is good idea. 

Hilda, I am headed over to check out the album.

Thanks everyone. Keep the info coming and we all can share it. Love this Haunt family.

I also want to make a Voodoo Kit. Lady Sherry has a cool one.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> I also want hubby to be a voodoo character. He wants to be a Medieval knight. What the heck???? He know I am doing a lot of witches (as usual) and wizards and wants to be a knight. He told me that he can be saving witches from being burned. ????? What part of this doesn't fit my theme does he not get??? He is not a Halloween person. Love him, but please....


This is hilarious! I really laughed reading it because I can relate when my DH and I just are NOT on the same page about something. I hope you can convince him a Knight just will not work. LOL!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Jenn, we are going to Lady Sherry's Halloween party and I tried to tell him that a knight will be great there with her Medieval castle haunt. But, nooo...... He may be a dead knight.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

If he really has his heart set on it, you *could* indulge him by having Morgan La Fey at your consortium, and he could be Lancelot or even Arthur.

I'm enjoying reading the recommendations here!
I've been agonizing and vacillating about doing a bayou theme this year. I want to do a Frankenstein style lab, and I want to do bayou, but they're pretty disparate concepts. Also, I don't feel like I have enough room indoors to do both well. What I decided was to fill the indoors with the lab (and other castley/Gothic elements), and do bayou outdoors _if _the weather allows. If they predict bad weather, I'll leave the swamp stuff in the garage and feature it next year.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was thinking about being Morgan La Fey. Great minds. It would make sense to me but everyone else would be like WTH? lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Love this theme thinking about doing it next year 
fun to make these


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> I was thinking about being Morgan La Fey. Great minds. It would make sense to me but everyone else would be like WTH? lol


I know the feeling! I lot of my area friends and neighbors aren't really into certain cultural aspects of the season (or of literature), and I know some of the little subtle touches are lost on most of them. I enjoy putting them in there for the sake of the minority, though  If you're Morgan, you can post the costume here and we'll all appreciate!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

made these out of aluminum and clay


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

If your in the UK (your not I know) one of our supermarkets now does sugar skull cakes.

http://m.tesco.com/h5/groceries/r/www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=287593140


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

thought these were cool


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> Watch Live and Let Die


_Live and Let Die_ is one of my favorites as well as _The Skeleton Key_. One of my voodoo props will be someone patterned off Baron Samedi. _The Skeleton Key_ just has great ideas for props and scene settings. I remember I jumped at some point in that movie when I watched it at home alone one night, so it's a good scary movie to watch just for the fun of it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks great ideas. Love the staff that she is holding. I wonder how I could get a skull to stay on there.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

If it's plastic cut a hole in the bottom and use liquid nail. styrofoam gorilla glue


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

https://www.pinterest.com/moonwitchkitty/voodoo-baby/


----------



## scarygrandma (Sep 1, 2015)

Fake dead chicken?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wonder where I could find one, scarygrandma.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Rubber chicken with a little paint for realism!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

A few shrunken heads I made for my victim a few years back.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

The Red Hallows said:


> View attachment 256627
> 
> 
> View attachment 256628
> ...


OH DANG Red Hallows. Those are GREAT!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh I too am doing a tiny bit of voodoo this year. (In my bathroom.) haha
Here's my idea board on Pinterest.

https://www.pinterest.com/LightheartedH/halloween-voodoo-shack/


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Red Hallows, those are mad crafting skills!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks, Hilda. I pinned a bunch of those so I can come back and find them easier. Loving all the ideas from everyone!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

ooojen said:


> Rubber chicken with a little paint for realism!


What's this talk of fake ( rubber) dead chickens?? somewhere in my vast collection of things I have a couple rubber chickens we used at the nursing home I worked at as "toys" on the Alzheimer's unit lol , not sure how they were supposed to be therapeutic but hey...when they cleaned out the supplies they were going to throw some away and I grabbed them, thought someday someone would come up with a use for them soooo I looked through the pics but didn't see dead chickens , point me to them. I love the voodoo theme, have touches of it in my witches area, now I need to find those damn chickens !


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

ooojen said:


> Rubber chicken with a little paint for realism!





disembodiedvoice said:


> What's this talk of fake ( rubber) dead chickens?? somewhere in my vast collection of things I have a couple rubber chickens we used at the nursing home I worked at as "toys" on the Alzheimer's unit lol , not sure how they were supposed to be therapeutic but hey...when they cleaned out the supplies they were going to throw some away and I grabbed them, thought someday someone would come up with a use for them soooo I looked through the pics but didn't see dead chickens , point me to them. I love the voodoo theme, have touches of it in my witches area, now I need to find those damn chickens !


Yes ooojen. I'm with DV on this one. What a tease to just throw that out there at us without a visual. 
Go ahead. Show us a dead rubber chicken.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

OK-- I'll get right on it...as soon as I can find it.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I was thinking PD... I know you have an excellent stash of items to craft with. Maybe you have some of the items you can make into voodoo decorations.

First is, the memorial candles from Dollar Tree. Print out a voodoo style photo or veve on vellum or even paper and modpodge it on the candles.
Boom. Instant voodoo vibe.










I don't have a photo, but a VERY simple idea would be to take a grapevine wreath (maybe paint it black, or not) and hot glue some spanish moss and rubber snakes (green or black) on it. Would be an AWESOME instant touch.


This idea I LOVE and made one myself. This is The Halloween Lady's photo.
Did you get any of those chunky little clear glass jars Dollar Tree had the past few years?
Paint it black (texture paint is cool) and draw a veve symbol on it with paint pen. Again. BOOM! Instant voodoo.










I think you already did the witch runes on the black rocks. I made up some symbols and put them on ivory rocks. 










I can't remember if you got any of those lamps from Big Lots when they were on clearance a few seasons back. I know a lot of us flocked to get them after they appeared on The Love Manor's blog. Well, per Love Manor. If you age them and hot glue spanish moss... on them they would be PERFECT.
These are mine. We don't have spanish moss here in PA, so I had put a subtle green texture paint on them instead... but the Spanish Moss would be perfect.
Oh I just talked myself into it. I'm grabbing one of mine and doing one and adding it to my voodoo scene now! haha










OK, just a few touches, off the top of my head. I know you need some fast ideas.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

This is from one of Terra's albums. It looks like it would be very easy to do, and yet would provide a lot of impact.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=146595&d=1357397908


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

printersdevil said:


> I also want hubby to be a voodoo character. He wants to be a Medieval knight. What the heck???? He know I am doing a lot of witches (as usual) and wizards and wants to be a knight. He told me that he can be saving witches from being burned. ????? What part of this doesn't fit my theme does he not get??? He is not a Halloween person. Love him, but please....


Ever watch the move Black Death? It could work. (think it's on netflix still)


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

These are from my voodoo theme. Didn't get to have a party that year.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh, Ha! I was just going to try to find a link to offmymed's thread. She did a great job with this theme!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I think we are going to do this theme next year


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hilda, thanks for all the ideas! The candles will be easy. I just need to find some images. I wish I had some of those lanterns, but didn't get any. That was probably when I was down with one of the knee surgeries or my shoulder and I was a hermit forever.

Love the signs on your Runes. That makes me much more comfortable than using the real one. lol I do have some jars like that that I could sacrifice one for. I use them sometimes for a candy bar and don't want to mess up many of them. I have had them for years from another local dollar store. I first bought them when we were making bath salts for my daughter and her teen friends.

Love the guy that Terra did. Thanks, oogen. I wonder if that is burlap for the clothes? I will have to PM Terra to see. That may wait until next year when I may go this direction in a bigger way.

Off my meds, those are fantastic. Love the skelly guy. I have a new Costco skelly from last year that is still in the box. I laughed the other day that I might leave him boxed up for another year. Now, I think he has a purpose. Great, great photos.

Thanks everyone fro sharing ideas. Love them all.

Not sure how this will go over in my neighborhood. I may be run out of town.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Wonder where I could find one, scarygrandma.


Well, I could have sent you a real one about a month ago.  And if you're wondering, no we don't know why she crossed the road. 

Gee, now I want to add some voodoo stuff to my "stuff to make" list.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Voodoo Papa Build Prop


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

you need a gnarly old Voodoo DR


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That would be so cool. Wonder who I could recruit to be the part.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes, and I love them! I had a voodo themed party. Check out my photos for some inspiration. It's a fun theme that I will be doing again.



The Red Hallows said:


> View attachment 256627
> 
> 
> View attachment 256628
> ...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Subline Nightmares, those shrunken heads are awesome. I am headed over to check out your albums. Red Hallows, I would love to know how you did those. Fantastic.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sublime Nightmare, love your voodoo theme photos! Did you make that huge snake? Where did you find the croc? They are awesome. Lots to love. TFS.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

My husband made the huge snake out of expanding foam and I bought the alligator off of eBay. I had also had my family ship a giant box of Spanish moss from Louisiana. The Dollar Tree had little cat tails that I put around the "swamp" my husband put together for me. Thanks for the compliment. It wasn't difficult, but it was time consuming. I'll totally be doing it again, though.


----------

